# Hey J "Merckx Man" Haiku!!!!



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Check this out:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=22681&item=3672824240&rd=1

I think it's your size too.

Len


----------



## haiku d'etat (Apr 28, 2001)

*schweet bike, but*

a couple cm too tall--59 c-c, i ride 57 c-c. tt is good, though. it would be a crap shoot. ya know, i have 2 new frames waiting for parts, one partially built, and my steel merckx strada playing wall art right now. lust only goes so far!


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*The good news about a 59 ST......*



J's Haiku Shop said:


> a couple cm too tall--59 c-c, i ride 57 c-c. tt is good, though. it would be a crap shoot. ya know, i have 2 new frames waiting for parts, one partially built, and my steel merckx strada playing wall art right now. lust only goes so far!


is that you can get the front end up easily without a weird look.

If I hadn't bought the Serotta, I'd be bidding on this one.

Len


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

How's the ride on one of those mid-80s steel Merckx bikes? I have a mid-80s Torelli that is slightly heavier, but just as comfortable as my modern-day Lemond. I've been thinking about building it back up with better parts, but the frame is really scarred up, and a paintjob costs more than the frame itself is worth. 

Would this Merckx frame be something you'd want to ride regularly, or even as a main bike, or would it be more just a project of love?


----------

